# Injured Baby Dove



## Magixo (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I am writing you this message to ask you for help. Two days ago I found an injured baby dove not far away from the place where I live. It seams that the bird had fallen from its nest. 

The trees in the street where the bird had been found are pretty high. So the bird must have fallen from quite a distance. I examined the bird and found that its leg has been injured. With a little help from my neighbour, who has some experience with birds, I came to conclusion that the bird must be some 3 weeks old. It still cannot fly, but it has very well developed wings. Late on I read on the Internet that dovers can fly when they are 30 to 45 days old, so my estimation about the age must have been right. 

My problem is that the bird wants neither to eat nor to drink water. I have forgotten to tell you that the bird has been put in a dry and warm place. I have been using a 40W light bulb to heat it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for rescuing the dove...do you know what kind of dove it is? Where are you based? There might be a member near you that can help.

Can you provide a photo?

Baby birds like their food warm. As he hasn't been eating or drinking, please mix 1/2 pint warm water with 1/2 tablespoon sugar, or glucose or honey. Dip the dove's beak in the warm mixture to encourage it to drink. 

If you are in the UK and it is a collared dove it could be suffering from a calcium deficiency, at this time of year 52% of fledgelings are affected. *Here* is some information on the collared dove. It actually fledges quite early, 17 days.

*This* is a link to hand feeding a baby pigeon. It might help.


----------



## Magixo (Apr 25, 2011)

*Injured Baby Dove Found*

An hour ago I used a 10 ml syringe to feed my bird. I had to use force to open its beak. I think I manged to feed some 5 ml water mixed with a teaspoon filled with groats. Should I continue to feed the bird with water and groats? 

Please, help.
Magixo


----------



## Magixo (Apr 25, 2011)

Feefo said:


> Can you provide a photo?


Yes, I can. 

I come from Croatia and I am not a bird expert. I do not know what kind of a dove my bird is. Maybe you can help me by examining the picture. 

Thank you very much,
Magixo


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a feral pigeon. And that is good, because they are so much easier to care for than doves.

If it is not eating on its own then you can feed it warm defrosted peas and corn . Day old wholemeal bread dipped in water is another food that is easy to feed.

Wrap it up in a towel and open its beak as in *this video*. Push the peas, corn or damp wholemeal bread towards the back of its throat. Start slowly to make certain that he is digesting . You could also put a ramekin or similar dish with small bird seed near him and another ramekin of water. 

I just rescued three baby pigeons that are a bit younger than yours, they all start to squeak when they see me as they associate me with feeding them peas and corn. Two hare already feeding themselves.


----------



## Magixo (Apr 25, 2011)

Feefo said:


> If it is not eating on its own then you can feed it warm defrosted peas and corn.
> 
> I just rescued three baby pigeons that are a bit younger than yours, they all start to squeak when they see me as they associate me with feeding them peas and corn. Two hare already feeding themselves.


(1) Thank you very much for your kind advice. I did not know that pigeons eat peas. That is quite a surprise for me. 

(2) I have tried to feed my bird with the regular corn we have in my country, but the corn seeds are to big for my bird to swallow. So I have started to use popcorn seeds instead. 

(3) How much water should the bird drink when it is 3 weeks old? How can I easily control intake of water. Sometimes I have a feeling that my bird is not drinking enough water if any. 

Thank you in advance for your time and patience in answering my questions.
Magixo


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have read they drink about 30cc's/day. Fill a steep sided bowl with warm water and guide his little beak into it. They seem especially thirsty after eating. He is a pretty little one!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Magixo, thanks for helping this little guy out, here is a link with a good deal of information on feeding, and how to get them to drink on their own, I hope it helps you a bit.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=522672&postcount=2

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

What a pretty baby!  thank you for helping it


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Maxigo...is there any sign of injury ? Cuts, scrapes, blood, scabs, scratches ? Do his wings and legs look OK ?

He is probably around two weeks old...because he still has yellow fuzz.

You are doing a good job, keep it up !


----------

